# 책거리



## curiocity

What is the best translation for "책거리" in English?


----------



## Kross

I think that the Korean practice would be similar to "end of year classroom parties" taking place at schools of some western countries.


----------



## vientito

what about 쫑파티?  what is the difference?


----------



## Kross

This is my understanding on those two similar words: 책거리 tends to refer to a classroom party held mainly during the last week of each semester or the school year at primary and secondary schools. Young students bring some snacks, beverage, or instant food and celebrate the completion of their studies with their classmates and teachers. And this term has a traditional origin stemmed from private schools in the Choseon era. However, 쫑파티 can be used to indicate any party thrown to celebrate something is done or finished. If we get focused on its usage in the educational environment, this word is intended to point a social gathering in college taking place when semesters are almost over. Its cause is the almost same as that of 책거리. But the difference is what attendants in 쫑파티 have and do. They spend the night together drinking and singing to release stress from the final exams. The original form of 쫑파티 is 종강파티.


----------



## curiocity

친절하고 자세한 설명 감사합니다.^^


----------

